# Grundverständnis Spring MVC



## scheibl (12. Mai 2009)

Hätte mal eine grundlegende Frage zu Spring MVC: Brauche ich für jedes Model einen Controller? Ich meine wenn ich zum Beispiel eine Liste mit Ländern aus der ganzen Welt habe, die aber nur in einer Combobox anzeige und dafür keine eigene View bzw jsp Seite habe, brauche ich da trotzdem einen Controller?

Irgendwie stehe ich da komplett auf der Leitung...


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mai 2009)

was ist schon ein Controller..

irgendjemand wird doch anfangs die Strings in die JComboBox gefüllt haben,
das könnte man auch schon als Aufgabe eines Dritten ansehen, und ohne diese Aktion klappts ja wohl nicht

wenn der User etwas selektiert, dann führen interne Swing-Mechanismen zur Verarbeitung dieser Maus-Eingabe, 
zur Veränderung des Models mit anschließender Aktualisierung der Anzeige,
das ist doch auch eine Art Controller, selbst wenn du es nicht selber programmieren musst

edit: ok, in HTML siehts bisschen anders aus


----------



## musiKk (12. Mai 2009)

Spring, nicht Swing.


----------



## rico (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Nicht unbedingt. Das Model sind ja eigentlich nur request-Attribute, die du mittels des Controllers an die View übergibst. Wenn du beispielsweise deine Länderliste im Application-Scope liegen hast, dann kannst du auch direkt auf die jsp verlinken und diese dort auswerten. 

Viele Grüße
Rico


----------

